# ¿Cuáles son las mejores monedas de plata para invertir?



## crufel (10 Jun 2016)

Hace un tiempo abrí un hilo para hacer un ranking sobre las mejores monedas de oro para invertir :http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...oro-mas-reconocida-poned-vuestro-ranking.html

Creo que el tema no estaría completo sin otro hilo sobre las mejores monedas de platan para invertir.

Aquí dos rankings: 

Invertir en Plata: que monedas de plata comprar | Invertir en Oro y Plata


y: Accesorios masculinos: Las mejores monedas de plata para invertir

Haced vuestro ranking


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Jun 2016)

Pandas y Columnarios...


----------



## Arbeyna (11 Jun 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Pandas y Columnarios...



Columnarios... Felipes V Mejicanos?) jjajaja claro, me encantaría, bandejas y bandejas 


A ver, este tema se ha tratado "n"veces en el foro, pinceladas muy rápidas, fuera del mercado numismático (columnarios)centra tu ojo sobre la plata con demanda, esto es bullion y bullion con premiun.

Bullion- maple, caguro, ase, arca, philarmonica... aquella que roce spot + iva
Bullion premiun - kokas, koala, panda, libertades, UK (lunar yBritania) Lunar AUS

De cosas raras, con pocas unidades emitidas, series super mega hiper certificadas... pasa de largo, es plata y hay mucha oferta.

Qué diferencia entre bullion y bullion+premiun? hablando en franco "salvar el culo" por ejemplo, compras una onza maple en 2011 a 25 euros, y compras un panda en 2011 a 29 euros, a dia de hoy al panda le sacas 15 euros,y con el maple pierdes 8.

La cuestión radica en la demanda numismática y tiradas de las piezas (en términos generales) hay que estar al corriente de las variantes y modificaciones que puedan hacernos "sentir" un punto de inflexión ante una determinada pieza por cuestiones diversas, por ejemplo. panda 2014 en onzas, panda 2015 sin gramaje, panda 2016 en gramos.... koka 2015 25 años, marca de ceca "P25"

Personalmente,si la plata está baja (a mi entender) compro lo que sea, duros, karlillos, bullion puro..., pero si la plata está alta, sólo premiun. Por ejemplo, hace poco compré maples del 2011 a 16.99, ya hubieran querido en 2011 comprar esos maples a 25 euros.

Hace algun tiempo abrí un hilo para el seguimiento del precio de la plata
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/680941-evolucion-del-precio-de-plata-i.html

Tengo que actualizar precios y spot, la finalidad del mismo es ir obteniendo una base del comportamiento de las monedas ante los movimientos alcistas o bajistas de la plata. Debo actualizarlo, pero el hilo de Fernando del oro me quita el poco tiempo libre del que dispongo 

En resumen y respondiendo a tu pregunta, a precio bajo maple y ase en precio alto panda y koala. Y OJO cada vez las de 10oz. me tiran más, menos % y la señora moneda es de escándalo.

(perdonad por las faltas o tildes, voy con el movil)


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Jun 2016)

¡Joder! Arbeyna, entiendo que es una especie de encuesta la que realiza el conforero y aquí ya entra la concepción que tengamos de "inversión" y que, en mi caso, se refiere a "valor añadido". Está claro que, dentro de esa "concepción", los MPs tienen para mí otro sentido y es sabido que yo los veo como "seguro" y/o "valor refugio".

Bueno, a mí los Columnarios siempre me han fascinado y ya hace tiempo que no compro, pero tengo los suficientes para mi gusto. Además, ahora ya sabes que ando más volcado hacia el Oro, a pesar de que soy "platero", pero hay una inestabilidad económico-financiera que aconseja sacar el paraguas a "pasear"...

Eso SÍ, para aquellos que anden "cortos" o flojos en la Plata, aconsejaría que aumentasen su posición en la misma y es que, históricamente, sabemos que la Plata ha sido SIEMPRE el "dinero" de los menos "adinerados"...

¿Está barata la Plata? Yo creo que SÍ, pero es difícil saber cuál es su precio "real" cuando el mercado está fuertemente manipulado en un formato "ilógico": el "papel"... Y es INFUMABLE que por cada Onza de Plata en el Comex hayan 42 propietarios...

Un abrazo, amigo.


----------



## Grecorio (11 Jun 2016)

Para invertir, yo me decanto por American Silver Eagle, conocidísimas a nivel mundial y creo que fácil de convertir de nuevo en fiat. Digo "creo" ya que nunca he intentado vender ninguna de las monedas que poseo.
Por otra parte, coincido con Arbeyna en su gusto por las piezas de 10 oz. Me parecen muy bellas a excepción del Koala 2015 que carece de los brillos y matices de su hermana pequeña de 1 oz. Este año creo que no se han molestado ni en acuñarla, ¿por qué será?


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Jun 2016)

Una moneda que compré hace poco a un forero fue la del Calendario Azteca, aunque la pieza sola, sin todo el "ajuar" correspondiente... ¿Puede ser una inversión? Creo que SÍ, aunque el mercado numismatico está muy, pero que MUY TOCADO. Ahora bien, con el tiempo puede que el mismo se recupere o todo lo contrario, es decir que TODO se vaya al carajo... En esa situación, aunque sólo sea por la Plata contenida, será una magnifica "inversión", pero en cualquier caso la compré para mi deleite personal, por tanto tendría que pasar algo muy GORDO para que yo la vendiera...

Arbeyna, no tengo Onzas en el formato de 10 Onzas y es que nunca me ha dado por ahí... pero sí tengo de 1, 2, 5 Onzas... y de Kilo. Y, Arbeyna, no sé si tienes la del Calendario Azteca, pero entiendo que esa moneda NO puede faltar entre coleccionistas que llevan años en esto... SÍ, de acuerdo, vale una "pasta", pero te aseguro que es una de las monedas más bellas que he visto y también de acuerdo a mis "posibilidades"...

Ja,ja,ja... Arbeyna... "menda lerenda" tiene uno de los primeros Columnarios de Felipe V de Méjico...

Saludos.


----------



## crufel (17 Jun 2016)

Buenos post. Una cosa que saco en claro es que el mercado numismático está tan maltrecho que es más seguro (no digo mejor) tirar hacia las bullión puro.


----------



## fff (18 Jun 2016)

crufel dijo:


> Buenos post. Una cosa que saco en claro es que el mercado numismático está tan maltrecho que es más seguro (no digo mejor) tirar hacia las bullión puro.



El mercado numismático para nada está maltrecho, pero hay que saber, y tener conocimientos y dedicarle tiempo. Una pieza numismática te aguanta una caida de los metales perfectamente pero tiene un público menor. Es una excelente manera de diversificar en metales para el que le guste.

@Fernando, si tienes un 32 me quito el sombrero :baba:


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Jun 2016)

NO, fff, no es exactamente del 32 (¡qué más quisiera yo!), pero anda muy "cerquita"... Desde luego, tiene una BUENA valoración, pero NO tengo la menor intención de desprenderme de ella. Bueno, siempre que sea posible...

Saludos.


----------



## Jeenyus (17 Sep 2016)

gracias por el hilo, he aprendido mucho.


----------



## Bank Account Blues. (17 Sep 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Una moneda que compré hace poco a un forero fue la del Calendario Azteca, aunque la pieza sola, sin todo el "ajuar" correspondiente... ¿Puede ser una inversión? Creo que SÍ, aunque el mercado numismatico está muy, pero que MUY TOCADO. Ahora bien, con el tiempo puede que el mismo se recupere o todo lo contrario, es decir que TODO se vaya al carajo...



Por qué dices que el mercando numismático está muy tocado? En números gordos (nº coleccionistas & volumen de compra) está mejor que nunca. Si hasta las monedas bullion ahora tienen premium. Ahora, para considerar la numismática como inversión hay que saber mucho y conocer a mucha gente


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Sep 2016)

Evidentemente, es una opinión personal de la que puedes disentir, pero llevo muchos años en esto de la Numismatica y ahora se pueden comprar monedas a precios muy inferiores respecto a años anteriores. Hablo de NUMISMATICA, más que de monedas de Plata Bullion y aún así... ¿Qué precio tenía una Maple en 2011 y cuál tiene ahora? Está a "años luz", pero bueno nada que el tiempo no vaya a arreglar, más tarde o más temprano...

Yo, amigo mío, la Numimastica la considero una afición y no una "inversión" y que lo puede ser... Lo que tengo claro es que si saco a la venta lo que tengo, pues más o menos tengo una "pasta" más que SEGURA...

NO, en la Numismatica NO hace falta conocer mucha gente y lo importante es estar informado y saber lo qué compras y porqué lo haces...

Saludos.


----------



## fff (17 Sep 2016)

Fernando, la afición no debe estar reñida con la inversión, cierto es que esta 'inversión' no es a corto plazo (para lo cual sí debes ser un profesional, y 'mueves' las piezas) pero si es a largo plazo podría ser una inversión mas que nada porque ya consideramos los que estamos aqui que los metales tienen un precio ridículo para 'el momento en el que estamos' y que será dificil que vuelvan a estar más baratos. Tambien es verdad que nosotros consideramos los metales como reserva de valor y no estamos pendientes tanto de ganar como de no perder lo que pretenden los que le dan a la impresora.
Pero estoy de acuerdo con el compañero BAB, que en numismática cuanto más la trabajes y más gente conozcas más probabilidades tienes de cerrar un buen y justo trato.


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Sep 2016)

Hola, fff: NO he dicho que la afición esté reñida con la inversión, ni mucho menos... Y más cuando digo que si materializo tengo una "pasta" SEGURA, ¿No? Hay "piezas" y "piezas" y eso, amigo mío, bien lo sabes tú y que me ganas en experiencia en este terreno de la Numismatica, aunque está claro que yo ahí tampoco voy "manco"...

Aquí la diferencia estriba en que la Numismatica la veo de otra "manera" o como creo que se ha de ver... Es decir, yo colecciono, de la misma forma que lo hago en la Filatelia, pero vamos no me planteo vender aquello que me ha hecho ilusión adquirir. Por ejemplo, las "joyas" de mi "Corona": los Columnarios que poseo. Independientemente, de las monedas Griegas y Romanas antiguas y que ya sabes han sido mi "debilidad"... Ahora ya NO compro porque hay falsificaciones por todos lados y algunas bastante logradas.

¿Conocer más o menos gente? Pues, en mi caso NO es necesario y tengo unos vendedores más o menos "fijos". Es más, si hay un tipo de moneda concreta que me interesa, pues me voy a un sitio "confiable", normalmente una Numismatica, y pago un poco más y me quedo "tranquilo". Otra cosa es quienes podáis estar comprando o vendiendo de forma más regular y que, evidentemente, no es mi caso.

Para "inversión". o más bien por si las cosas se "tuercen" y MUCHO, ya tengo el Oro y la Plata en diferentes Leyes... Ya sabes que una de mis "máximas" es dejar mis MPs como "herencia" y fuera de las garras confiscatorias de los MANGANTES de SIEMPRE...

Saludos.


----------



## Arbeyna (18 Sep 2016)

Pues creo que Fernando está en lo correcto, la numismática en España está muy tocada, y me atrevería añadir, que tocada de muerte.

Se debe partir del punto de que comprar un par de Pandas, tubos de Arcas o similares, no es numismática, es inversión, y de esta manera califican las Cecas a este tipo de producto.

La numismática es otra cosa, ni más ni menos seria, pero es otro asunto que no tiene nada que ver con el bullion.

Con la entrada del euro el número de aficionados a la numismática creció considerablemente, pocas veces en nuestra vida tendremos la posibilidad de ser partícipes de la muerte de una moneda y del nacimiento de otra radicalmente distinta, no se trataba de un cambio de diseño, si no de algo más "gordo" y a la gente le hizo gracia eso de moneda de euro de otros países.

A muchos les picó el gusanillo y empezaron a mirar al pasado y se dieron cuenta que por unos 50 euros podían tener en sus manos un 8R de 200 años y comenzaron sus colecciones, unas con buenas calidades, otras con calidades regulares...

La escalada de precios del 2003 al 2006 y la sensación de "riqueza" no sólo afectó al mercado inmobiliario, esa euforia también se contagió en este campo, la gente gastaba el dinero con demasiada alegría en piezas que no valían ni un tercio de lo que pagaban, y no es que fueran dos o tres, qué va!! Tan sólo había que acudir a las subastas que organizaba Cayón (por citar a uno) en el Hotel Convención, y los precios de remate en determinadas piezas eran de película de terror.

Curiosamente ese sobre precio, sólo se pagaba en piezas mediocres o de media calidad, las piezas buenas, las de siempre, estuvieron un poco infladas, pero porcentualmente nada tan exagerado como las citadas.

Llegaron las vacas flacas, y muchas de esas "colecciones" fueron de nuevo a las casas de subastas o tiendas numismáticas, ya os podéis imaginar el "negocio" que hicieron algunos.... conozco un caso de un chico que se hartó a comprar cualquier columnario con resellos chinos, le daba igual Ceca, Rey, Año.... sólo quería resellos chinos porque iban a tener mucha salida en el mercado asiático (esas monedas la que menos lleva resellada 250 años, y de haber demanda, ésta ya hubiera estallado), bien, de vez en cuando vende un par de ellos por ebay y va recuperando poco a poco lo "invertido" hace diez años. Ahora se conforma con recuperar 3/4 de lo que pagó por moneda.

La moneda buena, la moneda en calidad excelente, esa siempre tendrá mercado, pero el comerciante no vive de vender dos o tres monedas buenas al mes, vive del goteo, del menudeo, de comprar lotes de reales a peso y venderlos sueltos como si fueran piezas únicas. Mucho margen no deja un 8 escudos a un comerciante, porque quien lo vende, sabe lo que vende, y quien lo compra, suele saber lo que compra, y en este margen de precios, se miran mucho los detalles, sin embargo con compras de 100 euros, pues no suele ser así.

Otro tema que está tocando muy de lleno a la numismática son las falsificaciones, y es que cada vez están mejor conseguidas, hace unos meses me pasaron el enlace de unos búlgaros expertos en moneda griega (falsificada) que ojo lo que hacen los chavales, como detalle os diré que la plata que utilizan es de época, no utilizan plata actual, monedas que no valen nada por su mala conservación, la funden y a darle al cuño. Totalmente artesanales, como se hacía antaño, nada de copias de troqueles como hacen los chinos. Fijaros que en los catálogos de los subasteros, desde hace un año, junto a la descripción, aparece el peso de la moneda.

Para quien haya estado siguiendo las subastas nacionales de los últimos 15 años, como un servidor, y se haya pateado los mercadillos numismáticos, y alguna feria internacional, la radiografía que se puede hacer de este escenario no es muy positiva del entorno medio, medio -bajo.

Ahora, bien es cierto que piezas, y no me voy a los oros, sino a la plata, como el 8R Fer VII Cataluña o los 30 sous octogonales de Mallorca, son piezas que se pasan las crisis por el arco de la victoria, y cito dos que una toca los 1000 euros y la otra los 500. De ahí para arriba, con un poco de cabeza, conocimientos y comprando en el momento adecuado, podemos estar "casi" seguros que unificaremos numismática e inversión / seguro, en una misma pieza.

Comprar piezas de calidades bajas, regulares o que no tengan mucha demanda, si es como hobbie, perfecto, pero que luego nadie se lleve las manos a la cabeza. 

Siempre que me preguntan recomiendo las mismas pautas, si interesa la numismática, antes de comprar monedas, comprar libros, hincharte a leer, estudiar, buscar información, es decir, crear tu propio criterio y luego comprar monedas, siempre sin prisa. Ahora, si lo que interesa es meter dinero en plata, cuando más cerca a spot sea, mucho mejor, dejarse de ediciones limitadas y cosas raras, a lo seguro.

Y que conste, ahora es muy buen momento para comprar determinadas piezas, ya no hay tanta demanda como la hubo hace unos años, y los precios algo han bajado.

Por cierto, no te había leído Fernando, no sabía que te habías hecho con un "Azteca". No, no tengo esa pieza, y no la tengo no por ganas, sino por pobre )), me da mucho coraje pagar lo que piden, tiene un sobre spot brutal, me gusta y siempre que la he visto se me cae la baba, pero me parece una apuesta muy arriesgada, con ese dineral ya puedes comprar un 8S muy muy majete.

Joer, menudo ladrillazo acabo de escribir.... :fiufiu:


----------



## fff (18 Sep 2016)

Más ladrillazos como el tuyo hacen falta.
No te quito razón, pues como bien dices la numismática no es bullion, o como mucho, un porcentaje muy muy pequeño.
Y tambien dices bien que la moneda sufrio su burbuja, solo hace falta ver aquellos que quieren vender 'por catalogo' en vez de por subasta, con el consecuente ajuste de precios. 



Arbeyna dijo:


> La escalada de precios del 2003 al 2006 y la sensación de "riqueza" no sólo afectó al mercado inmobiliario, esa euforia también se contagió en este campo, la gente gastaba el dinero con demasiada alegría en piezas que no valían ni un tercio de lo que pagaban, y no es que fueran dos o tres, qué va!! Tan sólo había que acudir a las subastas que organizaba Cayón (por citar a uno) en el Hotel Convención, y los precios de remate en determinadas piezas eran de película de terror.
> 
> Curiosamente ese sobre precio, sólo se pagaba en piezas mediocres o de media calidad, las piezas buenas, las de siempre, estuvieron un poco infladas, pero porcentualmente nada tan exagerado como las citadas.
> 
> ...



cuando voy a mi numismatico de confianza y veo la gente comprando euros, pagando 5 euros por el 2€ de Irlanda del 2009 (y lo digo a boleo) pienso que el concepto de numismática que se tiene es muy diferente.


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Sep 2016)

Hola, Arbeyna: ¿Tú "pobre"? Anda, que pareces un Cuenta cuentos propio del mundo musulmán... Estoy más que convencido de que tu colección y posición en los MPs es muy superior a la mía y mira que yo no me "quejo"...

Dí, más bien, que no has querido comprar esa moneda del Calendario Azteca ya que por ese precio puedes optar a otras piezas más relevantes para ti. También tengo que aclararte que la compré sin el "ajuar" completo, es decir sólo la moneda con su correspondiente capsula y que ésta tenía una pequeña "tara". Por lo demás, la moneda en perfecto estado y es una auténtica JOYA. De hecho, yo tengo varias monedas que las tengo consideradas como eso... ¡JOYAS! Luego, ya vienen un determinado tipo de monedas que sólo por su Historia merecen que las mire con otros ojos.

Por cierto, Arbeyna, esa moneda del Calendario Azteca es para tenerla en "mano". NADA que ver con las fotos, etc. Bueno, eso sucede también cuando tienes en mano un Columnario de cierta calidad, pero es que son dos tipos de monedas completamente diferentes y no tienen nada que ver entre sí.

SÍ, supongo que un día la tendrás... ¡Joder! me parece que la fama de "tacaños" que tenemos los Catalanes se ha "uniformado" por el país, ¿No? Bueno, el día que nos veamos ya pagaré yo las cervezas...

Un abrazo, amigo.


----------



## Jeenyus (18 Sep 2016)

Fernando, un dia hablabamos de comprar "a precio de quincalla" duros de plata...a que llamarías tu precio de quincalla para esos duros de plata?


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Sep 2016)

Hola, Jeenyus: Dependerá siempre de la cotización de la Plata. Por ejemplo, a día de hoy, la horquilla que a mí me podría interesar estaría alrededor de los 0,51-0,56 Euros/gr. de Plata, lo que nos daría un equivalente a 15,86-17,41 Euros la Onza, aunque yo ahora voy bien "servido" y, quizás, me lo pensaría en las cercanías del primer precio indicado. Ahí englobo a monedas de Plata con Leyes inferiores a 0,900, ya sean Duros, Pakillos, etc., etc.

Los Karlillos tienen otra consideración especial ya que se impone su facial, pero para los interesados -a mí no me sirven- lo más cerca posible de los 12 Euros.

Saludos.


----------



## Jeenyus (18 Sep 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Jeenyus: Dependerá siempre de la cotización de la Plata. Por ejemplo, a día de hoy, la horquilla que a mí me podría interesar estaría alrededor de los 0,51-0,56 Euros/gr. de Plata, lo que nos daría un equivalente a 15,86-17,41 Euros la Onza, aunque yo ahora voy bien "servido" y, quizás, me lo pensaría en las cercanías del primer precio indicado. Ahí englobo a monedas de Plata con Leyes inferiores a 0,900, ya sean Duros, Pakillos, etc., etc.
> 
> Los Karlillos tienen otra consideración especial ya que se impone su facial, pero para los interesados -a mí no me sirven- lo más cerca posible de los 12 Euros.
> 
> Saludos.



Gracias fernando!


----------



## Bank Account Blues. (18 Sep 2016)

Arbeyna dijo:


> Pues creo que Fernando está en lo correcto, la numismática en España está muy tocada, y me atrevería añadir, que tocada de muerte.



.

El mercado numismático no se puede dividir por países. Es cierto que el mercado tradicional en España de tiendas numismáticas + mercadillo está muy maltrecho. Solo hace falta fijarse en las monedas que más salida tienen en ellos: Las monedas de Juan Carlos I no las quiere nadie ni regaladas cuando antes dicen los veteranos que eran la salsa de muchas colecciones. Con las de Franco curiosamente percibo últimante un ligero repunte de las monedas más raras aunque las más comunes se venden al peso y con suerte y el Centenario, en buena calidad, sigue vendiéndose bien (cuando es un mercado prácticamente de demanda solo española). De coleccionismo de euros no tengo ni idea pero creo que muchos viven de ello ahora

Pero todo el mundo sabe que en las subastas nacionales las mejores piezas habitualmente cogen el primer avión que pueden. De la colección Caballero de Yndias en Áureo me gustaría saber cuantas se quedaron aquí. Por suerte, la numismática española es de las más bonitas e interesantes del mundo y la pieza buena siempre tendrá comprador, aquí o en la otra punta del mundo.




Arbeyna dijo:


> La escalada de precios del 2003 al 2006 y la sensación de "riqueza" no sólo afectó al mercado inmobiliario, esa euforia también se contagió en este campo, la gente gastaba el dinero con demasiada alegría en piezas que no valían ni un tercio de lo que pagaban, y no es que fueran dos o tres, qué va!! Tan sólo había que acudir a las subastas que organizaba Cayón (por citar a uno) en el Hotel Convención, y los precios de remate en determinadas piezas eran de película de terror.
> 
> Curiosamente ese sobre precio, sólo se pagaba en piezas mediocres o de media calidad, las piezas buenas, las de siempre, estuvieron un poco infladas, pero porcentualmente nada tan exagerado como las citadas.



.

Bueno, lo que tu dices, nuevos ricos entrando al trapo en un mercado que no conocen. Pero es obvio que en el mercado del coleccionismo español falta ahora mucha de esa gente que quiera y pueda gastarse sus 1500/2000 euros al año en monedas y que tanto añoran los profesionales veteranos de los 80 y 90 (sobretodo por los palos que les metían).




Arbeyna dijo:


> conozco un caso de un chico que se hartó a comprar cualquier columnario con resellos chinos, le daba igual Ceca, Rey, Año.... sólo quería resellos chinos porque iban a tener mucha salida en el mercado asiático (esas monedas la que menos lleva resellada 250 años, y de haber demanda, ésta ya hubiera estallado), bien, de vez en cuando vende un par de ellos por ebay y va recuperando poco a poco lo "invertido" hace diez años. Ahora se conforma con recuperar 3/4 de lo que pagó por moneda.



Demanda de 8R, columnarios o Carolus, la hay en China y mucha. Solo hace falta saber que Yuan era como llamaban a nuestros duros de plata para entenderlo. Lo que falta es tradición de mercado porque en foros internacionales ves que compran unas castañas de falsificaciones que echan para atrás al primer vistazo. Ahora, si el chico compraba en subasta es como comprar un coche en un concesionario y luego querer venderlo a un particular ganando dinero.




Arbeyna dijo:


> Otro tema que está tocando muy de lleno a la numismática son las falsificaciones, y es que cada vez están mejor conseguidas, hace unos meses me pasaron el enlace de unos búlgaros expertos en moneda griega (falsificada) que ojo lo que hacen los chavales, como detalle os diré que la plata que utilizan es de época, no utilizan plata actual, monedas que no valen nada por su mala conservación, la funden y a darle al cuño. Totalmente artesanales, como se hacía antaño, nada de copias de troqueles como hacen los chinos. Fijaros que en los catálogos de los subasteros, desde hace un año, junto a la descripción, aparece el peso de la moneda.



Este es el mayor peligro para la numismática, sobretodo para moneda griega. Si no existieran las falsificaciones creo que solo compraría griegas, que son las monedas más bonits del mundo, pero tal y como está el patio solo he comprado alguna de calidad normalita y en subasta, que si algún día descubro un clon siempre podré intentar reclamar la devolución. 




Arbeyna dijo:


> Comprar piezas de calidades bajas, regulares o que no tengan mucha demanda, si es como hobbie, perfecto, pero que luego nadie se lleve las manos a la cabeza.
> 
> Siempre que me preguntan recomiendo las mismas pautas, si interesa la numismática, antes de comprar monedas, comprar libros, hincharte a leer, estudiar, buscar información, es decir, crear tu propio criterio y luego comprar monedas, siempre sin prisa. Ahora, si lo que interesa es meter dinero en plata, cuando más cerca a spot sea, mucho mejor, dejarse de ediciones limitadas y cosas raras, a lo seguro.
> 
> Y que conste, ahora es muy buen momento para comprar determinadas piezas, ya no hay tanta demanda como la hubo hace unos años, y los precios algo han bajado.



Los precios han bajado porque hay menos coleccionistas, eso es innegable, pero también es cierto que las piezas de buena calidad (de EBC a FDC) han subido. El mercado americano ha puesto de moda las calidades excepcionales (las empresas de grading han hecho mucha labor de zapa en ello) y entre una moneda MBC a otra EBC quizás el precio se multiplica por 3 o por 4 (incluso más en piezas raras).

En resumen, que como tu bien dices, para invertir en plata numismática es imprescindible la combinación de conocimimiento para comprar a buen precio piezas escasas o raras en buena calidad (y mejor que sean duros de 26/27 gramos).


----------



## Arbeyna (19 Sep 2016)

fff dijo:


> ... solo hace falta ver aquellos que quieren vender 'por catalogo' en vez de por subasta, con el consecuente ajuste de precios.
> 
> 
> 
> cuando voy a mi numismatico de confianza y veo la gente comprando euros, pagando 5 euros por el 2€ de Irlanda del 2009 (y lo digo a boleo) pienso que el concepto de numismática que se tiene es muy diferente.



Bueno.... es que cuando veo algún coleccionista con el catálogo de los hermanos Guerra o el de Jose Mª Aledon, y pretenden comprar o vender en base a los precios dados, mejor mirar a otro lado porque desde ya parten de un el punto de inicio erróneo.

El coleccionismo del euro ha tocado fondo, al principio se vendía todo, carteras, ediciones limitadas, coin cards, starter kits.... en el peor momento de la crisis, cuando muchos intentaron recuperar el dinero pagado por algunos artículos y vieron que ni la mitad de lo pagado, fue el comienzo del fin. Sólo hay que ver que las tiradas de las Cecas año tras año son menores, siempre hay excepciones como las monedas de 2€ CC, puede ser la única colección dentro de esa moneda que se salve, pero el resto, como pasatiempo, no lo discuto, como inversión, nefasta.



fernandojcg dijo:


> Dí, más bien, que no has querido comprar esa moneda del Calendario Azteca ya que por ese precio puedes optar a otras piezas más relevantes para ti. ....
> SÍ, supongo que un día la tendrás... ¡Joder! me parece que la fama de "tacaños" que tenemos los Catalanes se ha "uniformado" por el país, ¿No? Bueno, el día que nos veamos ya pagaré yo las cervezas...
> 
> Un abrazo, amigo.



Pues hombre, es que el precio de salida de la "monedita" es para pensarlo dos veces, anda que por ese precio no puedes comprar una moneda Española en condiciones. Y es que el Azteca, no deja de ser un kilo de plata, bien trabajado y con una finura en detalles excepcional, pero kilo. 

Ya suponía que no habías pasado por caja y que la conseguiste a muy buen precio, no, si tonto no eres....  Y apuntada en la memoria quedan esas cervezas 

@Bank Account 

Sí creo que el mercado numismático se puede dividir por países, sin ánimo de menospreciar a nadie, la numismática en sí misma, refleja unas inquietudes por el conocimiento de la historia del país, que como en otros aspectos del conocimiento, éstas nacen en el momento en que las necesidades primarias se encuentran cubiertas. Me explico, en aquellos países donde prácticamente se vive al día, es complicado encontrar un núcleo férreo de aficionados a la nusmismática, filatelia o notafilia. Yo me he encontrado con Alemanes que sabían distinguir por el número de puntas de las monedas de Isabel, las cecas que acuñaron esas piezas, te aseguro que pocos Españoles, sabrían decir cuántas Cecas acuñan hoy en día los euros Alemanes.


El coleccionismo del euro está muy flojo, cada vez más oferta (ahora los países pueden emitir hasta dos monedas conmemorativas al año) y las propias Cecas complican la distribución para incrementar el volumen de negocio, veáse casos como Andorra, SAn Marino, Vaticano, Malta, Holanda... y al final consiguen agotar, después de vaciar el bolsillo del comprador.

Sobre lo que comentas de la colección de Caballero, algo debes de estar metido en este mundillo, en caso contrario no conocerías esa colección... bien, si seguiste esa u otras subastas del mismo perfil, sabes que las piezas cuanto más raras, más codiciadas son, y sí, la gran mayoría saltan el charco, y es que como has dicho la numismática española es de las más bonitas e interesantes del mundo, y añado, que fue base para el inicio de muchos sistemas monetarios, por lo cual, no me extraña nada que un mejicano con amplia cartera, puje por piezas acuñadas en su país bajo el reinado de los reyes Españoles.

Sobre lo que comentas de las empresas de grading, sí es cierto, la moda ha llegado a Europa e incluso aquí están aflorando empresas que te certifican la moneda, pero siempre me hago la misma pregunta, ¿quién me la certifica? ¿una empresa?, ¿quién hay detrás? Hay tasadores oficiales en España que te tasan y certifican la moneda, y no tiene que ir dando tumbos de un lado para otro para acabar en una cajita. Yo no tengo ninguna certificada, si tengo duda, no la compro, también es cierto que ya hace años me centré en un único periodo que más o menos creo que "controlo", no me meto por ejemplo con Romana, Griega o Medieval porque me colarían cualquier chapa.


Bueno, por tus comentarios deduzco que no andas descalzo, ya sabes lo que se "cuece" en este mundillo y de qué manera el desconocimiento de algunos es aprovechados por unos pocos para hacer su negocio, pero bueno, como supongo que ocurre en otros campos, lamentablemente es así.

En fin, para no desvirtuar más el hilo, yo, en caso de no tener ni idea de numismática y si quisiera comprar plata u oro, me centraba en lo más popular, nada de cosas raras, y si ya en un futuro nos pica el gusanillo de la numismática, antes de comprar, leer y estudiar. Mal asunto es ir a por un duro sin saber el peso, diámetro, variantes o ley que debe tener (que los hay que van con la lista a tachar la falta sin saber poco mas)


----------



## Hiro (19 Sep 2016)

Os dejo un enlace a un blog que vi hace unos días y me he acordado al ver este hilo. Parece muy completo y muy interesante.

Una colección como plan de pensiones I: pura especulación - Blog Numismatico


----------



## Dekalogo10 (23 Sep 2016)

Yo he decidido desprenderme de toda la plata que tengo (casi toda bullion, en monedas de 1 Oz y encapsuladas), pero es por motivos particulares. 

Personalmente creo que la numismática, por lo menos en plata, todavía tiene un amplio recorrido, para minorías, pero tiene todavía un espacio y futuro en mi opinión. 

A mí no me dió nunca por piezas raras, ya digo que casi toda mi plata es bullion, pero sí me gustaban mucho las monedas mejicanas, calendarios aztecas como dice Fernando y muchas más. 

Como sea que ahora tengo familiares mejicanos, voy a intentar hacerme con colecciones de esas, pero solo como curiosidad y porque sí que me llamaron siempre la atención. 

En cuanto a las demás, voy a empezar a hacer fotos y mirar precios para sacrlas todas en el foro de CV de usuarios.


----------



## BudSpencer (23 Sep 2016)

Las monedas no son una buena inversión. Fin.

Yo colecciono moneda de oro y plata pero sé que como inversión es ruinosa.


----------



## Bank Account Blues. (23 Sep 2016)

BudSpencer dijo:


> Las monedas no son una buena inversión. Fin.
> 
> Yo colecciono moneda de oro y plata pero sé que como inversión es ruinosa.



Creo que todos los que gastamos dinero en monedas sabemos que seguramente nunca vamos a recuperar la inversión; ya ni hablar de vencer la rentabilidad de esa misma cantidad puesta en un plazo fijo. Pero tampoco es ninguna utopía recuperar un 70/80% de lo gastado si hemos comprado con cabeza. Además que puede ser una reserva de riqueza a salvo de muchas eventualidades...

La única manera para el coleccionista de a pie de intentar ganar dinero con esta afición es comprar monedas históricas de oro, que las hay desde poco más de un gramillo y muchas casi a precio de spot y podremos tener una colección de monedas centenarias y de medio mundo, de conservación modesta eso sí. Pero haciendo ésto hay que tener claro que se apuesta por el oro al largo plazo, no por el mercado numismático porque lo que se compra solo por oro, solo por oro se vende.


----------



## Arbeyna (23 Sep 2016)

BudSpencer dijo:


> Las monedas no son una buena inversión. Fin.
> 
> Yo colecciono moneda de oro y plata pero sé que como inversión es ruinosa.



Hombre, eso no es así, como en todo, hay que conocer el mercado. Las monedas, si se sabe algo de ellas, son una inversión estupenda, pero como también lo son los sellos, los libros, los cuadros, incluso la plata Española del s XVI, la cuestión es que hay que llevar muchos años metido en el mundillo como para intuir dónde puede estar el negocio, aunque en ocasiones no sale como se espera, pero como ocurre en otro tipo de negocios.

Hay que diferenciar coleccionismo de inversión, lo normal es que no vayan de la mano, mientras el primero es puro hobbie, el segundo suele subvencionar el primero.

Con la moneda de euro, sobre todo las monedas conmemorativas, puedes obtener excelentes resultados prácticamente de forma inmediata, con la moneda romana el margen se reduce, cuestión de demanda, no de posibilidades.

Respecto a la moneda de plata y oro, pues habría que verlas y sobre todo determinar el precio de compra, la inversión empieza por comprar muy barato, no por comprar una pieza exclusiva. Y sobre todo como apuntó Bank Account Blues, lo que se compra por oro, por oro se vende, no esperemos que una moneda de doscientos años comprada a peso, adquiera un plus por el hecho de haber dormido en nuestro monetario.


----------



## conde84 (23 Sep 2016)

BudSpencer dijo:


> Las monedas no son una buena inversión. Fin.
> 
> Yo colecciono moneda de oro y plata pero sé que como inversión es ruinosa.



Seran buena o mala inversion segun al precio que las compres.Fin.

Obviamente si compras en una numismatica a precio de numismatica nunca va a ser una inversion buena.


----------



## Jeenyus (23 Sep 2016)

conde84 dijo:


> Seran buena o mala inversion segun al precio que las compres.Fin.
> 
> Obviamente si compras en una numismatica a precio de numismatica nunca va a ser una inversion buena.



efectivamente, los particulares estan/estamos dispuestos a negociar.


----------



## BudSpencer (24 Sep 2016)

conde84 dijo:


> Seran buena o mala inversion segun al precio que las compres.Fin.
> 
> Obviamente si compras en una numismatica a precio de numismatica nunca va a ser una inversion buena.



Cuando el cliente final no es capaz de lograr beneficios sin duda se puede establecer que este mercado no es una buena inversión.


----------



## Dekalogo10 (24 Sep 2016)

No es que sean las mejores, pero bonitas son las tiradas parisinas : Le beau Voyage du Petit Prince La France | Monnaie de Paris


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Arbeyna (25 Sep 2016)

BudSpencer dijo:


> Cuando el cliente final no es capaz de lograr beneficios sin duda se puede establecer que este mercado no es una buena inversión.




Lo normal es que el cliente final no busque obtener beneficios, sino satisfacción por el disfrute de su pieza, ampliar colección, otros adjetivos que no deberían estar relacionados con la obtención de un lucro.

Si el cliente final busca beneficios, quizá debería considerar pasar a ser intermediario entre el mayorista y el cliente final, pero volvemos al principio, hay que tener base para saber qué tipo de moneda puede dar resultado.





Dekalogo10 dijo:


> No es que sean las mejores, pero bonitas son las tiradas parisinas : Le beau Voyage du Petit Prince La France | Monnaie de Paris



No conocía la colección, interesante es, precio muy cercano a facial, plata 900 y el motivo de sobra conocido, además muy visuales, miraré a ver de cuántas piezas se compone la colección y tiradas. Gracias!


----------



## amador (25 Sep 2016)

Muy bonitas.

Por 110 € te dan dos de 50€ en una caja a juego. Está muy bien.

Pone próximamente. ¿Se venderán en España?

Salu2





Dekalogo10 dijo:


> No es que sean las mejores, pero bonitas son las tiradas parisinas : Le beau Voyage du Petit Prince La France | Monnaie de Paris
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dekalogo10 (26 Sep 2016)

amador dijo:


> Muy bonitas.
> 
> Por 110 € te dan dos de 50€ en una caja a juego. Está muy bien.
> 
> ...



Las puedes comprar en Paris y te las envian.


----------



## coque42 (25 Oct 2016)

1º-American eagle
2º-Libertad Mexico
3º-Maple Leaf
4º-Australian Kangoroo
5º-Kookaburra 1kg
6º-Filarmónica

Lo he estructurado así principalmente porque los Eagle y los Mexico Libertad generalmente no tienen manchas blancas que afean la moneda y pierde valor en caso de que queramos vendérselo a un particular por un precio superior al de mercado. 
Luego he elegido después Maple Leaf y Canguros porque en precio son de las mejores y la filarmónica y kookaburra de 1kg porque me molan mucho personalmente


----------



## racional (25 Oct 2016)

Eagle y maplet, no me saldria de esas dos.


----------



## HisHoliness (27 Oct 2016)

Me podeis recomendar monedas para compra en mexico? plata, a modo de "inversión", entre comillas, porque lo que quiero es diversificar mis activos poco a poco. no tengo interés numismatico, ni conocimientos sobre el tema, me voy a vivir a mexico la semana que viene.

gracias


----------



## crufel (26 Dic 2016)

Upeo este hilo porque pienso que interesa.


----------



## coque42 (20 Sep 2017)

Tengo una pregunta sobre las monedas de la perth mint. ¿Alguna vez os han salido milk spots, o manchas de leche en monedas de buena calidad de la perth mint vease Kookaburras, Koalas, Lunares, etc? Es algo que me suele echar bastante para atrás a la hora de comprar plata.


----------



## FoSz2 (21 Sep 2017)

Si es para inversión conviene mirar el precio de recompra y el spread.


----------



## MIP (22 Sep 2017)

coque42 dijo:


> Tengo una pregunta sobre las monedas de la perth mint. ¿Alguna vez os han salido milk spots, o manchas de leche en monedas de buena calidad de la perth mint vease Kookaburras, Koalas, Lunares, etc? Es algo que me suele echar bastante para atrás a la hora de comprar plata.



Pues mira yo tengo algunos Koalas y Kookaburras de años anteriores y de este año, y no los he mirado aun con la lupa en detalle, pero a simple vista parecen todos perfectos. Les hecho un vistazo y te comento lo que me encuentro.

Es cierto que hay años en que se reportaron y se habló bastante sobre ese problema en los Maples de Canada, pero al parecer ya resolvieron el problema que venía de alguna fase del proceso que no controlaba bien la limpieza.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (22 Sep 2017)

Mi plata debe estar mas negra que el sobaco un grillo, me la suda, es plata.


----------



## MIP (27 Sep 2017)

He revisado algunas de las monedas que tengo de Perth Mint y ninguna tiene manchas, al menos las de 2012 a 2017.


----------



## crufel (20 Ene 2018)

Vaya, siento lo de las marcas de leche


----------



## Sam2528 (26 Ene 2018)

Es bueno que realicen inversiones en plata su demanda cada vez aumenta y su producción no hace más que disminuir se dice que a largo plazo su valor puede que supere al oro o por lo menos se le acerque


----------



## Dekalogo10 (28 Ene 2018)

crufel dijo:


> Hace un tiempo abrí un hilo para hacer un ranking sobre las mejores monedas de oro para invertir :¿Cuál es la moneda de oro más reconocida? Poned vuestro ranking
> 
> Creo que el tema no estaría completo sin otro hilo sobre las mejores monedas de platan para invertir.
> 
> ...



Ninguna. No hay ninguna mejor moneda de plata para invertir. Desde mi humilde punto de vista, que conste.

Especifico: depende de muchas circunstancias y de tus preferencias personales. 

Concreto: En el mejor o peor de los casos, el valor de la moneda dependerá del precio de LA PLATA, tanto si es una moneda como si es otra. 

Y hago consideraciones al estilo de las interlocutorias de moda hoy día: 

1.- Si eres numismático o entiendes de monedas, tienes contactos, clientes y proveedores...pues a lo mejor te resulta rentable (o ruinoso, pero eso es cosa tuya) el invertir en monedas tipo coleccionista, las "proof" y tiradas limitadas o acuñaciones de perth exóticas. Es como entrar en el mercado filatélico con lo sellos y sus colecciones....desde mi punto de vista, por supuesto.

2.- De lo contrario, la elección seria monedas bullion (tipo filarmónicas, eagles o maple leaves, por ejemplo). La única ventaja que le veo de invertir en monedas bullion sobre invertir en lingotes es que son más fáciles de salir, de vender, aunque conozcas poco el mercado, siempre y cuando no te veas obligado a venderlas a peso, a comerciantes gordos del sector  

3.- El invertir en lingotes es la única via seria de inversión en plata a mi modo de ver. Porque siempre tiene su precio de compra-venta, sin que necesites conocer filatélicos-numismáticos-aficionados-metaleros-andorranos y compro-oros. Siempre se va a cotizar por el valor de mercado y podrás comprar y vender según tus deseos a precio de mercado. Aunque caigas en manos de los compro-oro, no vas a comprar ni a vender a precios muy diferentes al de spot o cotización. Con las monedas sí que te las van a vender a un precio y comprar a peso (o casi). 

Que conste que también es la forma de inversión más ridícula y estúpida a mi entender, esta de invertir en lingotes. Ocupa espacio y peso, es algo primitivo, necesitas un sitio para almacenamiento y expuesto a robos, etc. Pero alla cada uno con sus quimeras. 

El invertir en CFDs, fondos ligados a la plata...lo llamado "plata en papel" es otro engañabobos de los mercados financieros. Pero es igual de engañabobos que los que comercian o "invierten" con divisas en FOREX, o en los mercados de futuros, warrants, e incluso acciones normales de los mercados bursátiles mundiales. 

Puestos en este dilema, el invertir en monedas bullion es menos ortodoxo y seguro, pero es más estético que invertir en lingotes y más inteligente que invertir en "plata-papel". 

En cambio, sí que considero una opción el invertir en lingotes DE ORO, asumiendo el riesgo que supone almacenarlo en bancolchón. Y también el invertir en monedas de ORO, aunque es probable que vayas a perder siempre un porcentaje importante de la inversión. 

Si te crees eso de que no se invierte en metales para especular sino como valor refugio, etc, etc...pues a metalero tocan!.

Si vas a jugar a cromos, plata. Y si tienes dinero y no sabes donde meterlo, ORO. 

Para finalizar, no pretendo ofender a nadie con mi opinion, faltaría más. Es solo como lo veo yo tras pasar una época en la que también me lié con metales (y todavía no me he librado del todo)  

Saludos a todos


----------



## kaxkamel (2 Feb 2018)

y que me decís de los karlillos tan famosos por este foro hace años? Los guardaríais o los venderíais para pillar maples?


----------



## olestalkyn (4 Feb 2018)

kaxkamel dijo:


> y que me decís de los karlillos tan famosos por este foro hace años? Los guardaríais o los venderíais para pillar maples?



Metal asegurado por facial. Tú mismo. ::


----------



## kopke (4 Feb 2018)

Yo tengo monedas de plata de 1994 a 2006 de 2000 pesetas y 12 euros sin circular que pillé por su valor facial. ¿Sirven para algo? Pesan 18 gramos y no son de plata pura. Llevan 995 milésimas de plata. También me regaló una vieja monedas gastadas de 2 pesetas de plata de 1870, que imagino que no valdrán una mierda.

¿Cuánto se paga por una moneda de 12 euros de plata?


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (4 Feb 2018)

Dekalogo10 dijo:


> Ninguna. No hay ninguna mejor moneda de plata para invertir. Desde mi humilde punto de vista, que conste.
> 
> Especifico: depende de muchas circunstancias y de tus preferencias personales.
> 
> ...



Pa mí que esto es dicutible, creo que pueden ocupar menos espacio los lingotes que las monedas a igualdad de peso, a la hora de apilarlos :baba: queda menos hueco entre ellos.

---------- Post added 04-feb-2018 at 22:34 ----------




kopke dijo:


> Yo tengo monedas de plata de 1994 a 2006 de 2000 pesetas y 12 euros sin circular que pillé por su valor facial. ¿Sirven para algo? Pesan 18 gramos y no son de plata pura. Llevan 995 milésimas de plata. También me regaló una vieja monedas gastadas de 2 pesetas de plata de 1870, que imagino que no valdrán una mierda.
> 
> ¿Cuánto se paga por una moneda de 12 euros de plata?



Las de 12 pavos son de plata 925, como la de joyería. Se pagan a 12, hubo un año en que se llegaban a comprar por 15 y 16 creo recordar con la fiebre karlillera y su precio al peso bastante superior que el facial.
Claro que valen al menos su peso en plata pura, las viejas mejor miralas en alguna guía por si pudieran valer mas de lo normal. 

Si miras aquí se te van a poner los dientes largos.

2 pesetas plata 1870 en venta | eBay


----------



## crufel (3 Dic 2018)

Tan actual como siempre.


----------

